# Post your favorite Hedgie-bum pictures!



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We all love them, they are just so cute! So please post some of your favorite pictures of your hedgies bum.
Here's Cholla's cute little bobo...
















I really want to grab that little nubby tail, but every time I touch it, he tucks it under.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgie butts are so cute! <3


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Here's my favorite Phinneus bottom photo!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh wow, love hedgie bums! This is gonna be the best set of photos. :lol: 

Only pic i have of my babies bum as he doesn't show it off very often.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

These two are by far my favourite









His cute little foot. As longs as his face is hidden in the blanket he is safe. :lol:

[attachment=0:2a2fyk6y]Quigley's Bum in Shoes.jpg[/attachment:2a2fyk6y]
A pile of shoes is obviously the best place to take a nap. :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MUST...RESIST...PINCHY!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

PJM said:


> MUST...RESIST...PINCHY!!!


:lol:
I'm the same way!
Last night Kashi was cuddling on my lap and his tail was sticking out and curved upwards... My sister and I had so much trouble not to touch/pinch it xD


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

"kids on the beach":
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 967143013/


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Now this is an awesome thread! :lol:


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

Wimbley was getting cozy under my laptop!


----------



## princessbuttercup (Jun 11, 2010)

She refuses to hold still for pictures so I frequently get a lot of pictures of her running away.
Little tail nubs are my favorite!


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

hehe love it here is my faveret of E-ches and Tonjas


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hehe - hedgie hinies! :lol: I love all the pictures! Keep them coming!


----------

